# Some Pretty Birds



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, just, wow, they are beautiful & look in fab condition. Are they yours?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, just, wow, they are beautiful & look in fab condition. Are they yours?


No I've not got time for parrots any more


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> No I've not got time for parrots any more


Shame  they are magnificent though


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They are amazing to see free flying


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Love parrots such beautiful birds and intelligen was watching a documentary on animal planent on how intelligent they are and a study done with two in particular. Mananged to find it on you tube, if anyones interested.

PARROT INTELLIGENCE: DR. PEPPERBERG with AFRICAN GREYS GRIFFIN, ALEX & EINSTEIN - YouTube


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

:: poetry in motion,stunning...tim


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is that Desford tropical bird gardens, if so its a fantastic place! lovely photos HS


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> is that Desford tropical bird gardens, if so its a fantastic place! lovely photos HS


Thats the one. There's not many places you get to handle free flying parrots


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Thats the one. There's not many places you get to handle free flying parrots


i love that place, the breeder who i bought my Senegal's off took me their.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Wow, the colours are amazing.


----------



## Zombieeye (Oct 4, 2012)

I love these parrot and even Ive got a blue and yellow macaw.


----------

